# ILUKA 1/11-7/11



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Heading down to Iluka for around a week 1/11-7/11 no particular plans other than to explore and fish some spots I havent got to on the kayak around there particularly around Woods Bay and Frazers Reef. If anyone is keen on any of these days get in touch.
I will be fishing down there a fair bit now as I have previously fished the rocks and beaches over a number of years, and holidayed down there, another family went halves with us in renting a townhouse permanently as we worked out it was a better option to pay $150 a week all year rather than $800+ we pay during the peak times and then we can go when we want, the place we got is 150m form the river and a 5min drive to the Bluff so I should get lots of opportunities to figure the place out, as for such prime territory I have struggled to consistently get good fish there. I am particularly looking forward to having a go at the longtails as I have cast from the wall before but hopefully hooking one in the kayak should be a hoot.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Hmm...not a bad tactic there renting a place permanently. We go down there for 2 - 3 weeks a year and whilst it's out of peak season, it still costs a bit. I've fished offshore there once off Woody Head but failed to get anything. But then again, the whole of May was crap down there this year.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Check your PM's


----------

